# My 325L Scape



## scarabeus (May 5, 2012)

Hello everyone, my name is Jaakko, hailing from Warsaw, Poland. (I'm from Finland though) I've been in the hobby for 25yrs but until last years fish always came first. Then I ended up on AGA competition pages and decided to give plants a go. I've had this tank for 2,5 years but the previous scape just never took flight so during xmas holidays I did almost total re-make. This set-up is now 2 weeks old, starting to grow-in. 
I'll be happy for all kinds of comments. I've been aiming for fairly low tech, fairly low maintenance living-room center piece. I'm sorry the photos are mediocre quality, our better camera suffered battle-damage during new year celebrations. #-o

Tank: 120cm long 60cm high, bow-front, appr. 325 litres.

Light: 2x150W metal-halide

Filtration: outside Eheim prof. II, inside Aqua-El sponge/keramic filter

Heating: Jaeger 

Maintenance: 25% water change 2-4 times/month, daily liquid CO2, weekly Profito fertilization, weekly Easylife Fosfo and Ferro.

Substrate: mixed gravel and under that Pro-Soil.

Background: "blue lagoon"-paper. I would have gone for black but my better half insisted on this one.:boink:

Hardscape: manzanita roots?

Flora: 

pogostemon helferi 
pogostemon erectus 
pogostemon octopi ? 
echinodorus bleheri, hopefully hiding the equipment as it grows 
two variations of cryptocoryne (wendtii, I think)
hygrophila pinnifatida both on wood and in substrate
red lotus in a plastic pot, wrapped in nylon pantyhose to prevent taking over the tank 
limnophila aromatica 
java moss
aponogeton boivianus?

Fauna:

Quite a mixed bunch, some my own purchases, some I've been saving from quitting hobbyists.

9 rummynose tetras
8 black neons
10 corydoras rabauti or aenatus
2 angelfish
2 german blue rams
3 keyhole cichlids
2 butterfly plecos
6 otocinclus
3 nerite snails
10+ assassin snails
+- 15 amano shrimps


----------



## scarabeus (May 5, 2012)

Here's the scape after first real gardening. The growth has kicked of nicely, the tank being now just over 2 months old. Pogostemon octopi and hygrophila pinnifatida growing like mad, and aponogeton being so happy in its new location that I'm sorry I didn't plant it 10cm closer to the back.
Java-fern also growing so fast that it's already nuisance. I'm considering changing into some slower growing moss-type, does anybody have suggestions?
Limnophila aromatica growing slow but steady higher, as are the cryptos. 
All in all, it's slowly getting the half-structured/half-wild look that I'm aiming for. :clap2:

The last photo is of my 60-liter bedroom jungle.


----------

